
A rape during a Tinder date tests a family's faith - Tomte
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/07/13/us/antigua-rape-trial-extradition/index.html
======
busterarm
"Off-Topic: Most stories about politics, or crime, or sports, unless they're
evidence of some interesting new phenomenon. Videos of pratfalls or disasters,
or cute animal pictures. If they'd cover it on TV news, it's probably off-
topic."

